# HybridHerp's 75 gallon (Post Sandy Edition)



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about all your lose.
Hopefully things go much better for you.
The Aflame is one of my favorites, after the Red devil.
Can't wait to see your tank Fill in.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I have a question/statement. Now, I know that around christmas time I'm going to ensure that I get a pressurized co2 system of some sort. But what I'm wondering is when should I actually start turning the co2 on? I ask because, as it currently is, I don't exactly have a large mass of plants. I'm assuming that I should get a good chunk of my tank planted first before turning on the gas and before adding ferts again right? (I mean, I was ei dosing but as it currently is, that seems like it would be silly) I'm still going to be putting osmocote around the roots of the swords and the banana plant though, and I guess some osmocote around the tiny little bulb of lace plant I have left.

I'm debating what I should do with that piece of driftwood on the right though, the one with all of the anubias. I feel like I should get some more and basically carpet that thing in different anubias species, but I can't think of any good ones outside of all the nana varieties.

I do know that I want to add some sunset hygro again (if I can find it legally...again lol) and I definitly want some taller growing h. corymbosa. I also want to mess around with the rarer/pricier ludwigia stems. Not sure though if there are any rotala species that I would like in here. The only one I can think of would be R. macarandra japan red, but part of me gets the feeling that in a tank with these large plants and fish that it would look out of place (unless maybe I kept it shorter as a foreground/midground plant)

I also want to try some blyxa in here, either japonica or one of the other ones (not sure their differences), and I definitly want to get some crinum calminstratum back in this tank as well. Not sure though if I want to keep the unknown myro in this tank or not, but I guess that can be figured out once I have other stem plants to potentially replace it.

Also wanting to add more c. parva and try out some harder to come by crypts, like maybe have a little bushel of c. nurri back where I used to have c. wendtii.

Fish additions are going to be a whole other story, but I think I want to focus on the plants first, since I am a tad worried that with the light I have and the lack of plants I have that algae will start popping up more and more. And I will get that bba taken care of eventually.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

By the way, can anyone comment on if there is a better place to put my korelia in the tank? Is it fine where it is or do you think it would be beneficial to put it somewhere on the left side?

In about a week I can start updating this, and then from there on I can really start to show change when I get a ton of plants. Also, I made a WTB thing for a CO2 system for this tank, so that purchase will be very helpful as well.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I think that it's good on the left side because than you have your inlet to your filter on the right side. So it helps circulate the water.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

The 75 is going to be NICE! I like that you keep fish you like, not just the standard. Let me know if you go with Firemouth's and how they are with the plants and substrate. I think the korilla is in the right spot. Keep it up!


----------



## laxaj (May 7, 2009)

>


What is the plant tucked away in the background?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Red Rubin Sword
And I totally will be getting more cichlids, maybe a few oddballs as Tetras as well or something
Kinda depends on what gets slog and what won't get eaten by the bichir
Pics in a week just about


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Pics 2morrow, I also have two orders of plants that I'm waiting on.
Need a bit of advice though, my swords do not look so hot right now, but I also have not been dosing either. I don't have that many plants in the tank atm, so should I re-start EI dosing or should I wait until I have more plants in the tank? If I do wait, it wouldn't be for more than a week anyways, since that is when I am getting a nice chunk of new things.

Also not sure if my aflame is still there and if a few other plants still exist. To be totally honest, I'm thinking of just scraping some of those anubias rhizomes and just replacing them with fresh plants, considering how slowly they grow regardless. I also really need to trim that banana plant back, since now all it wants to do is grow up to the light and not form proper lilly pads due to my night time aeration.

Still got a ton more plants that I want to get in this think, and I definitely want to be messing around with some stem plants now.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

So, new full tank shot as of today. Sadly, not much really looks different, but you can get an idea of how big my big bichir is (and why he makes it difficult to plant and stock this tank at times lol). I lost my limnophia aromatica and moved the last offshoot of my old red tiger lotus to my new 10 gallon. My Aflame Sword, sadly, did not do well and is gone  I also need to properly tie down those windelov ferns once and for all, but I'm really hoping that they will take off in due time.








Nice pic of this guy, probably going to make him my new profile picture as well, since he is now my oldest fish. As you can see though, I'm in need of more c. parva since mine looks less than fantastic.








I added more of this from my 5.5 gallon that I brought home from college. I believe it is Myriophyllum heterophyllum, and it will stay there until I decide to do something else with it, most likely in the background somewhere as a nice big bush, although I still have no idea what I would do with the trimmings of this plant. At the very least though, it will fill up space until I can get stem plants again.








I added some more gloss from my 5.5 gallon into this tank as well. I placed some osmocote tabs underneath the mini, partually buried, patches as well, cause I would love to get this plant to carpet in here. If that doesn't work though, I might try a carpet of hydrocotyle or s repens.

Anyways, before christmas I have some plants coming in, which I am SUPER EXCITED FOR. I have some Anubias barteri - “Coffeefolia” and Cryptocoryne parva and Echinodorus parviflorus – “Tropica” from 245Bettalover that are going into this tank. I'm also waiting for some crypts and other plants to get from me from someone on APC, but I don't want to say what those plants are yet cause surprises can be fin sometimes 

Anyways, as far as my plans for this tank, I don't really have the fish part of it set into stone at all. But for plants, I do have my ideas that I want to implement.
Firstly, around where the Rose Sword (and hopefully new Aflame one day in the future) are, I want to create a patch of various crypt species and varieties that I find interesting. Things with color and pattern basically.
In the foreground as well, I want to get some Blyxa japonica to create a bit of a seperating bush around the front where all of my driftwood is, in the area where the bichir's tail is in the fts. I also want to get some h. pinnatifida for the foreground again, and grow tons and tons of it. Maybe I'll keep the parva closer to the right side of that little area and do pinnatifida on the leftern most side.
I want to get h. polysperma sunset again, and that I would most likely keep near the wood with all of the anubias on it, either keeping it short in front of that wood or growing it behind the wood. I'm also considering throwing some Nesaea pedicellata 'golden' and maybe even Nesaea crassicaulis (the red one) around somewhere as well. I also want to have a nice crinum of some sort right at the most right part of that right piece of wood, near where I'm going to be having a bunch of large monster plants. I also want to get a big Lace Leaf for the left side again, and then have a mess of different ludwigia species and varieties in that area as well. L. glandulousa and L. inclinata and its variations have definitly caught my eye lately, as well as different pogostemon species and even rotala macarandra. And of course, L. aromatica is always an option to be kept somewhere in the tank, unless I got p. stellata (which I think looks very very similar).
As far as the driftwod goes, the left piece I want to become covered in petite anubias, and the right piece to be covered in different anubias species of a larger variety. The second piece to the left, I want the top to be covered in Windelov and then the bottom part to be either a different java fern type, or just let moss take over that along with the wood making a little cave with that wood.
I might want to get some HC or riccia growing on the stones I have throughout the tank, and I think I'll eventually pick up some Hygroryza aristata to let float around the top.

Of course, if I find any other plants that catch my fancy I will probably consider where to fit them into this mess as well, so long as it looks okay with everything else. I swear, this will look a LOT more like a real planted tank before I go back to school at the end of January.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Just picked up a lace plant
It is pretty rough looking but it was cheap and the bulb is good and firm

Debating on fish options. For sure going to be attempting to pair out my rainbows.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice endli. You aren't afraid of it eating your other fish?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> Nice endli. You aren't afraid of it eating your other fish?


Nope, at least, not the current fish. I've had this guy for like, 6 or 7 years now, and in that time, the only fish he ever ate on me where rainbow fish that were not fully grown. He would wait until night when they would be chilling at the top sleeping, and then just inhale them. Its funny, because he doesn't really like going after food at the bottom of the tank, but if it's floating at the top he will swim right to it and devour it.

If it is bigger than his mouth though, he is fine with it, and quiet honestly, if it isn't a fish that sticks near the top, he is okay with it too. Back when he was only a 10" monster, I had a baby EBJD (A little 2 incher) that I kept with him....and I watched as they both tried eating the same food and he only nicked the little fish and then swam away. He grew up with that EBJD until it became a nice 6" fish, until that ENJD died when I went away for three week 

But he is totally cool with the pearl gourami's and the cichlids. Only thing though is that, the pearls have to be a decent size, because I tried smaller blue gourami's once and he ate them after they would fight with each other. Again, he took them out when they were at the top......which might be why my pearls like to be all over the place, which I am okay with because they still have great colors (even though its only two of them now.....I need more asap)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'll post pics a bit later, but I got some new things today that I'm super excited for. I got one male and 3 female pearl gouramis (finally) and a nice black ghost knife today (so excited for these to grow). Going to eventually get a few more fish, but this is very very nice.

As far as plants go, I got another coffeefolia, and some hygrophilia corymbosa (probably siamese or something, whatever variety it is that can actually get pretty big, which I like cause I want it for the height in the background near my piece of wood covered in anubias)

I also decided that I should restart EI dosing again, especially with a co2 system underway, so that will be great.

I'll put pics up later.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Somehow, the addition of another lace plant and some H. corymbosa make this tank feel a lot more balanced than it did before. Though, I'll be honest, this tank still feels relatively empty.








As you can see, I also moved the myro to over here, since I feel like it will fill out better in this spot. However, I think I might just want to replace this plant asap, as even though it is pretty, I feel like there are other similar looking plants that are probably easier to get rid of when I want to sell trimmings. That, or I could put some other sort of stem right here. There are now two good sized (in terms of the bulb itself) lace plants in this area, and in due time I'm expecting them to become monsters.








Still not quiet rooting as well as I would like, but this is the effect I'm going for with the windelov. Except even thicker and more condensed when it starts rooting and growing on its own.








These already have side shoots, and I know the plant is supposed to be a fast grower and a quick rooter, so I am very excited to see what this will do for me. It seems like a great background plant and is perfect for giving the anubias a little bit of shade.

































These guys are a little camera shy. The big two are my original males, and I recently picked up another male and three females that are a bit smaller. They are getting along well with the other fish though, including the big bichir, so that is always lovely. I really love these fish in good size groups, they are so pretty with all of their colors and shine and flowing fins.








Couldn't resist snapping a pic of this little guy. I call him phallic cause of a conversation that occurred when I bought this albino sen. Note the size difference between this and the big endli. However, they feed right next to eachother and get along just dandy. I swear, bichirs are possibly the best fish ever.
















Okay, I LOVE black ghost knifes, but GOD DAMN ARE THEY ANNOYING TO SNAP A PIC OF. However, I'm sure it will be easier once the fish gets adjusted and once there are more plants in the tank. Gotta pick up some bloodworms or something as well for this guy.








Dominant male Rainbow Cichlid. The scraps are because he likes to fight with the other two males in the hardscape of my tank. Oh cichlids, you silly things. I'm debating whether or not I should try and just have him with a female and remove the rest, or if I should just let the three be. He does show nice colors when he wants to get mad at the other males, but I think he'd show those yellows and even more if he had a lady to show off for.

Anyways, I'm waiting on plants that should be here wednesday and to set up my soon to be co2 system. Gah, I'm so excited I can hardly wait 
Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Bit of an update. I finally got a good pic of the black ghost knife, but then the bichir ate it.......less than pleased about that. I'll put the pics up anyways.
Got a late shipment of plants that had been lost for two weeks in the mail. Really, only one plant survived, working out details about the rest. I'm also arranging the purchase of more plants, and already have everything but the tank on the way to my house to get co2 up and running.

I'm going ahead and ordering a 15lb aluminum tank, since it looks nice and has handles and stuff, and is a nice in-between size and all that. Meaning, in like a week or so I should have this all up and running.

On second thought, I might just get a 20lb.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Great to see you didn't let the storm stop you. Glad to see you bouncing back. Love the Pearl Gouramis. One of my favorite fish.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Great to see you didn't let the storm stop you. Glad to see you bouncing back. Love the Pearl Gouramis. One of my favorite fish.


I've had a good deal of weird things happen in this tank, even before this. But as long as I have even a single fish in this tank, I'm not giving up on it. Even if that single fish likes to eat more than his worth in tank mates (I think that bichir's body count over the last 5 or so years is 6+ adult sized rainbows, some 4+ blue gourami's, and now one black ghost knife >_<)

Fish for this tank are so hard to find sometimes lol. I'm surprised my smaller pearls are still around. I think it has to do with them always being close to each other and the larger ones.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I just realized something rather stupid as well. I was wondering why, with what is considered Hi-lighting according to Hoppy's chart, my plants were relatively uncolored up. I figured out why, and I feel stupid for it now.

The glass I have over the tank is super dirty and chalky, to the point where I can't even see through it myself.......that's gotta be blocking out a significant portion of light lol. Which means I guess its time for me to clean my glass pronto.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yah, I still need to clean my glass. Anyways, lemme get to the pics 









Yah, I'm sad. I really liked having a south american ghost knife. This pic was taken on the 30th, and it was just a few days later that it no longer was found in my tank. Stupid bichir, I love you and I hate you sometimes XD. I'm debating what fish I should get in its place now, either an african brown ghost knife (doesn't get as big as a black ghost but gets big enough for this tank, not as cool looking and cannot do the same things) or try and get a larger Black ghost knife (Hard to find large and a lot more money when they are found. A large one might be big enough to harm my smaller pearl gourami's and now angels) My one friend is also insisting on getting me a fish as my (now super late) christmas present. Who am I to argue with a pretty woman on that front  Anyways, I'm not sure which I'd do, since I know where to get both (I think) but there are in opposite places from each other. Gah, decisions, decisions. Any thoughts on the matter would be great.









This shot is also from the 30th. Its some clippings of Rotala wallichi from my 5.5. They are doing pretty well, but when I added some more the extras just ended up getting uprooted and floating all over the place. I hate it when stems get uprooted and float around, and its always the same exact stems too :\. Either way, it's turned greener in this tank (due to my lack of cleaning glass), but I still have a lot more light I can potentially give. I need a timer for the second bank of lights (I've only been running half my total fixture). I might ditch this in favor of something else, but I'm not sure.









This, so that you can see that I am still dealing with BBA (granted, I haven't been active about its removal either) and that I am attempting to get small snails into this tank....and failing. I think my rainbows have developed a taste for snails now lol.









So, I got a shippment of plants from someone on another forum, and it got lost in the mail for two weeks and just didn't end well for anyone really. Guy was nice enough about it and is re-sending most of what I wanted over. But this plant, man this plant can sure survive. Lagenandra meeboldii 'pink', man this is a massive plant and a sturdy thing. I've been talking about this in a few threads on this forum, and I'm going to be happy to start propegating this through other people's tanks soon enough. I want some new growth and more compactness to occur, and am thinking about splitting this plant into two to try and achieve that. Right now, I have it tied onto a rock to keep the rhizome just above the substrate. This plant came in with massive roots though, so its quiet the plant.









My dominant rainbow fish being all colorful and stuff. Sadly, he likes to tone it down the minute he sees me trying to take a pic, but still, he looks pretty cool.








Same deal here too 








And here








And my best attempt at a pic of all three being nice. Which never happens lol. A lot of chasing and flaring of late, but it keeps the tank interesting.









































Now, these are nice. I wasn't sure if I wanted to go the angel route again, but when I saw these I just had to. They are a tad small, but my bichir has a history have being good with small cichlids. If its not a cichlid, not so much, but cichlids yes. I got 4 of these little guys now. I'm not really sure EXACTLY what you would call their variety (any help there would be great), but I'm saying something like Blue Leopard's or something. They do have a good deal of blue in the for the most part, some more than others, but I'm a sucker for a busy pattern. It wasn't until I brought them home that I even noticed the blues, they came out much better in my tank than in the store.

Now, as far as plans and things, oh boy does this tank have a LOT in store. I'm playing around with osmocote tabs and gro-soil and gro-humate tabs in the substrate. Once I get the glass clean and the lights the way I want them, there will be a lot of growth in this tank. One thing as well, I mentioned in my 10 gallon journal, my 20lb aluminum co2 tank just got here today. That, combined with the regulator, drop checker, tubes, ect, mean that I am missing just three things for this tank. I forgot to get a diffuser (fail on my part), I'm wanting to just get the larger atomic diffuser that niclog has on here (I might change that in the future to an inline thing, but tbh I don't care about tubes sticking down into the tank or anything like that). I also need to actually fill the tank with gas as well.

Lastly, I need plants. And luckily I have them on the way. A lot of plants. Like, the most I've ever had at one time.......I'm not going to mention everything now, but the next update will be big enough that I am going to just re-post the entire updated list of plants on here. I have some Green Gecko and Crypt usteriana coming to me soon, eventually I'll get some nurii as well but that'll be a while. I've also got some moss comming my way and some anubias and lillies, but what I'm most excited for are the stems I'm getting. And I'm getting some nice stems, I'm really excited about this.

As far as things going on with plants already in here....my anubias are making a comeback, and my corymbosa seems to be adjusting very well to this tank. Glosso seems to be unhappy with me, but I feel that it is only a temporary unhappiness. I swear, this tank will have a carpet in it somehow, someway. If I can't get glosso to work, I might try UG or Staurogyne repens, but if I do get glosso to work....I might try them anyways lol.

The only MAJOR plant that I still don't have any sign of getting back is Crinum calminstratum. I'm going to be hunting for a nice specimin or two in a few months time. My Lace plants seem to be doing well also, although I'm sure more light and co2 will be very welcomed. My swords seem to be struggling a bit though. That's the one thing I hate about swords, when you buy them they seem to melt back a ton, at least for me anyways. Crypts don't melt on me, but swords, pshhhh. However, I do see new growth on both the rose and the rubin, and neither one of them has been uprooted by anything, so I'm confident that they will spring up like mad once I get more liberal with the root ferts, light, and co2.

This tank is going to be a jungle when I'm through


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sweet update, can't wait to see more!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I seem to have lost an angel in the past day or two :\. The others look fine, but I really hope they grow FAST lol. I'll probably be picking up a few more angels as well, no more than 3.

I'm still debating about the whole knife fish thing, and I'm still needing to fix up some plants and such. I also have brand new pincettes that I'm eager to use, those should make planting stems WORLDS easier.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Really? I find planting with my fingers in a 300g isn't to bad. It's only when I need to trim that I need to use my forceps


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

AVN said:


> Really? I find planting with my fingers in a 300g isn't to bad. It's only when I need to trim that I need to use my forceps


While thats true, I feel like I made a mess of things with my fingers when it comes to stems and such. Larger plants I do by hand, because that is easier.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

co2 should be running within the week. I'm super excited for that.

A few little things I want to mention before massive updates when I get new plants in. I removed the cabomba cause it was just angering me in this tank and didn't look good in the slightest. Never really wanted it in this tank but I didn't want to throw it out either, but I tossed it anyways. I have more where that came from regardless.

I also removed the jungle val from my 10 gallon since it was throwing runners and I figured it would be less of a hassle in this tank. If it does well, I'll let it stay (I have it behind the L. meeboldii) or I will replace it with a different variety of Jungle Val (like the red one or the tiger stripe)

I'm kind of wondering if I should have anything growing on the rocks in my tank, and if so, what? Minus the big rock with the L. meeboldii, the others are just sitting there. I feel like, as they are, they would look odd once a carpet gets started and once there are stems and more vertical features in the tank. I'm just not sure what I'd want to grow on there.

Maybe a java fern variety that isn't Windelov? Maybe some kind of pellia or other moss? Maybe tie some dwarf riccia or HC down on it?

I'm also debating what I should do with the myro I have. I moved it to behind the piece of wood on the right, cause idk where else to throw it. To be perfectly honest, I like the leaf shape and all but I feel like this particular species is kinda bland for a tank that is going to have a lot of colorful stems in it. I'm thinking of maybe throwing P. erectus or stellata there, or even just a different myro species (one that I could actually sell perhaps). Any ideas would be great.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Order of plants from barthog coming today. Probably won't post the pics until 2morrow but I am excited for this.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Herotilapia multispinosa – “Rainbow Cichlid” x3
Pterophyllum scalare - “Blue Leopard Angels” x3
Trichopodus leerii – “Pearl Gourami” x3:3
Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri – “Endli Bichir”
Polypterus senegalus – “Senegal Bichir”

my current list of fish, just as a reminder. I'm hoping to add 3 more angels to the tank this coming week, and eventually another cichlid species and a black ghost knife or african brown knife.


Foreground:
Glossotigma elatinoides – “Glosso”
Cryptocoryne parva
Hygrophila pinnatifida (NEW)
Cryptocoryne sp. – “Green Gecko” (NEWISH)
Mid-Ground:
Cryptocoryne usteriana (NEWISH)
Nymphoides aquatic – “Banana Plant”
Nymphaea zenkeri - “Red Tiger Lotus” (NEWISH)
Nymphaea micrantha – “Green Tiger Lotus” (NEWISH)
Echinodorus sp. – “Rose Sword”
Rotala macrandra – “Japan Red” (NEW)
Ludwigia senegalensis (NEW)
Rotala sp. wallichii – “Wallichii”
Background:
Lagenandra meeboldii ‘Pink’- “Pink Lagenandra”
Echinodorus sp. – “Red Rubin Sword” 
Hygrophila corymbosa – “Giant Temple”
Hygrophila sp. ‘Brown’ (NEW)
Vallisneria americana – “Jungle Val” (NEW)
Limnophia aromatica (NEW)
Proserpinaca palustris – “Mermaid Weed” (NEW)
Ludwigia sp. ‘Rubin’ (NEWISH)
Ludwigia glandulosa (NEW)
Ludwigia inclinata var. ‘Red’ {I think that's its name, going to double check} (NEW)
Ludwigia inclinata var. ‘Cuba’ x3 (NEW)
Ludwigia inclinata var. ‘Pantanal’ x3 (NEW)
Myriophyllum heterophyllum (MOVED)
Hardscape:
Wood #1
Anubias barteri – “Petite Anubias”
Wood #2
Microsorum pteropus – “Java Fern Windelov”
Wood #4
Anubias barteri - “Anubias Nana” x1
Anubias barteri - “Coffeefolia” x2
Anubias barteri - “Broad-Leaf Anubias” x2


Lysimachia nummularia (REMOVED)
Cabomba caroliniana (REMOVED)
Egeria najas (REMOVED)

I don't think I posted (or really took) any pictures showing these plants that I removed, but w/e. Anyways, as you can tell, I added a LOT of new plants into this tank today. Again, shout out to Barthog for this lot of plants. I still have another shipment of plants coming later this week, as well as the diffuser for tank. My co2 will also be up veryyyyy shortly. I also threw in my drop checker, although I'm not sure I set it up right.......

Anyways, I'm going to quickly go area by area to show what I've put where and why (just explaining the new things).









So, over here I put in some Green Gecko and C. usteriana. I'm aiming to make a sort of ring or square of various crypt species and varieties around the small Rose Sword in the middle, which will grow much larger in due time. I also placed my N. micrantha back here as well, since I feel the color worked in this area, and that the whole lilly idea works well throughout my tank (since I have three different lilly species, figured I'd divide them up throughout the tank instead of having them very close to each other). This should look a lot nicer once the crypts grow in and I get some other types of crypts as well, and the lilly will look amazing once it too gets some growth going. I'm thinking that it won't grow terribly tall but will still get some nice height and definitely spread out more.
Behind that, I have some L. aromatica going on. All of the new stems still have to straighten themselves out, so they will all look better once that happens. I'm wanting these guys to become a nice dense grouping that separates the crypts from the L. meeboldii. Since the L. meeboldii is so tall, I figure I can let the L. aromatica grow tall as well, but just so tall as to hide most of the stalk of the other plant, but still let its leafs be very visible.









Behind the L. meeboldii I threw this jungle val that had been growing in my 10 gallon. Figured this plant would be better fit for a tank this size, and I figured as well that Jungle val would be a nice contrast from the dark color of the L. meeboldii and would also make the back of the plant look nicer, filling in the empty space between the leafs of that plant.









My anubias nana varients are growing back slowly but surely. The H. corymbosa is growing well behind it, and I like the color that its leafs are. I'm going to let this grow very tall, which will shade the anubias a bit. In front of the anubias I put R. macrandra 'Japan', since I figure that I'd like the look of this plant to be a bit shorter anyways, and that its eventual bright red color would pop and draw a person's eyes towards the anubias. Of course, I'd trim it so that you could see the anubias as well.









My Banana is doing fine as always, and constantly showing signs of growth everywhere. Behind it is the Rubin Sword, which seems to be adjusting and growing ever so slowly. Growth will be faster once I clean my top glass and once I get co2 in here. Wedge between my Rubin and the wood is the H. sp. 'Brown'. I figured that it would look nice with the sword, and would be interesting to compare side by side with the H. corymbosa, since both seem to be capable of attaining similar sizes.









My Java Fern, looking sad as always. I hope the addition of co2 will do something for this plant, since I really like the windelov variety.









To the left of this picture is my patch of C. parva, which I am hoping to expand and make thicker. However, this shows my H. pinnatifida quiet nicely. I'm going to let this spread out and grow a little vertical, but nothing too crazy. I'm going to be putting something nice to the right of this plant as well.









Okay, so this mess (with my gourami's blocking it) is going to become a forest. Buried underneath everything are two Madagascar Lace bulbs, that I'm hoping will grow huge leafs that just kinda do whatever they want to do. To the back of this picture, closer to the bigger piece of wood, is where my Mermaid Weed is. Its already super thick, and I can't wait to see what this plant is like once it grows up, gets even thicker, and gets really really really RED. I predict this is going to be a plant I am VERY happy with.

The rest of the plants are different ludwigia species and varieties. This shot was taken from the side of the tank, but the way it looks from the front is that I have L. glandulosa in the back right corner, with L. 'Rubin' to its right on the other side of the filter intake.
In front of both of them is a single stem of L. inclinata 'Red?' that I am waiting on a better ID for. Its the one with a bright red stem and lime green leafs. In front of that is some L. inclinata 'Cuba', which I am going to let grow tall and colorful. In front of that is L. inclinata 'Pantanal', which is redder and smaller but still similar looking. In front of that, is L. senegalensis, which I am hopping will also get super red for me in due time. I have some other Ludwigia's that I am going to have going on in this area at some point, and I am going to be thickening out the ones I do have now as they all grow as well.

I'm probably going to wind up replacing the R. wallichi in here with either a different Rotala or with some Ludwigia, but I will see how that plays out when I get the last of my plants in.









More of my senegalnsis.









Glandulosa









Different Inclinata variations









I put my Red Tiger lotus in this area as well. Here is the lace trying to stick out. I might have to thin out some of the stems in this area if the Lace doesn't do well.

That's all for now. I'm willing to bet that I'm going to have to replant some of these stems a few times before they root really well, but this stuff is going to look so good when it all grows in and spreads and all.

I'll update this again in a few days once my co2 is running and my other order gets here and is planted. And by then, I should have cleaned my glass tops finally


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Hey, my stems are already straightening out AND only like 1 or two of them got uprooted and are floating. This is boding well for me 

Also, filled my co2 tank today and found out that one of my plants was mislabeled by me. The thing I was calling L. inclinata 'Red' is actually Rotala sp. 'Bangladesh'.....now I just need to figure out where I want to put it (since that area I just want ludwigia in).


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I got more plants......I'll post the updated stock list later (or just write what is new.....whatever is easier for me).
These things are nice, but I'm done getting plants for until spring break.

Getting the last of my winter fish 2morrow as well.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you got some cool fish in there.
looking forward to seeing the plants grow in.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Back at shool now....gunna try an get pics up tonight.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Really liken' those angels, never was a big fan of all the color morphs.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, I wanna try and get 3 more of the same or similar.

Someone told me they are Pinoy Zebras....either way I just like them.

I prefer pattern over color generally.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Update.....2morrow......too tired now and there's alot more to update on this tank than there is for my 10 

For now, I'll just reiterate my stock list.


Current Fish/Inverts 
•	Herotilapia multispinosa – “Rainbow Cichlid” x3
•	Pterophyllum scalare - “Pinoy Zebra Angels” x3
•	Trichopodus leerii – “Pearl Gourami” x3:3
•	Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri – “Endli Bichir”
•	Polypterus senegalus – “Senegal Bichir”
•	Planorbis rubrum – “Ramshorn Snail”

Plants
o	Foreground
•	Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Green Gecko’
•	Glossotigma elatinoides – “Glosso”
•	Blyxa japonica
•	Hygrophila pinnatifida
•	Unknown plant
•	Cryptocoryne parva
o	Mid-Ground
•	Cryptocoryne usteriana
•	Echinodorus sp. ‘Rose’
•	Limnophia aromatica
•	Rotala macrandra var. ‘Japan Red’
•	Rotala sp. ‘Wallichii’
•	Nymphoides aquatic – “Banana Plant”
•	Rotala rotundifolia
•	Hygrophila difformis – “Wisteria”
•	Nymphaea zenkeri - “Red Tiger Lotus”
•	Rotala sp. ‘Yao Yai’
•	Ludwigia senegalensis
o	Background
•	Cabomba caroliniana – “Green Cabomba”
•	Lagenandra meeboldii ‘Pink’
•	Nymphoides sp. ‘Taiwan’
•	Echinodorus sp. ‘Red Rubin’
•	Hygrophila corymbosa – “Giant Temple”
•	Rotala sp. ‘Bangladesh’
•	Hygrophila sp. ‘Brown’
•	Proserpinaca palustris – “Mermaid Weed”
•	Ludwigia sp. ‘Rubin’
•	Ludwigia glandulosa
•	Ludwigia sp. ‘Atlantis’
•	Ludwigia inclinata var. ‘Cuba’
•	Ludwigia inclinata var. ‘Pantanal’
o	Non-Substrate
•	Hardscape
	Wood #1
•	Anubias barteri var. ‘Petite’ x4
	Wood #2
•	Microsorum pteropus var. ‘Windelov’
	Wood #3
•	Taxiphyllum sp. ‘Peacock’
	Wood #4
•	Anubias barteri var. ‘Nana’ x1
•	Anubias barteri var. ‘Coffeefolia/ x2
•	Anubias barteri var. ‘Broad-Leaf’ x2

More fish are wanted and there are always more plants I wanna get, but so far I'm good with what I've got.

Very useful to have all of this and to have my ideas for what else to do in a word document


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

VERY pretty Angelfish!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Those are some great angels! Can't wait to see them fully grown


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Prefacing this. These pics range from everything from m last update until the most recent of pics.

Now, before anything, since this seems to get more traffic than my other journals, I've gotta ask.....what the hell is this?








I threw it from my 10 into this tank, after I discovered it had been living in my 10 gallon for nearly 2 months.....the tank had used some top soil which would have probably had some earthworm eggs in it, but I would have figured that they would have died or something a long time ago....so idk. I thought my rainbow cichlids would eat it but nope...the angels tried but it was too big for them so it ended up slinking down under my substrate, still very much alive....no idea what its doing now though.









Full tank shot. Finally starting to look like an actual planted aquarium 









Tawain Lotus, interesting plant, but keeps getting uprooted so idk how well it will do. However, as can be seen in later pics, I trimed most of it away so that it would stay down better. Could be an interesting little addition.









Japan Red with Wallichi infront. Ignore the R. inundatus since it ultimately got scraped since it did not stay down very well for me. I might try it again in the future though. I will also, probably, replace Wallichi with something that looks very similar at some point, like vietnam or one of those other fine leafed rotala species. Just cause I already have wallichi in my 5.









My blyxa does not look quiet as nice now, since this is when it was brand new, but it took me a while to figure out how to get this thing to stay planted. I ended up putting the plants into some mesh and burying the mesh patch under the substrate. Seems to be working so far, now to just have my blyxa take over that part of the tank 









What is this? It came with some Anubias petite, but it doesn't look like anubias petite. Any ideas? If I can figure out what it is, I can figure out what to do with it.









BBA sucks, but anubias is nice and everything behind the wood is excellent. I just gotta let the stuff in front thicken up a bit, its just C. parva and H. pinnatifidia. Should look good once that gets going better.









All the Ludwigia...and R. Yao Yai. Yao Yai is doing very well for me, to the point where I should probably trim it back soonish so that it looks in place with the Ludwigia species back here. Pantanal is being a pain, Cuba is starting to get going, and Atlantis and Rubin are both growing in green atm so its hard to tell them apart. I gotta clean the top glass still, and make sure my co2 is going alright.....but the colors these look like they can get seem fantastic. I'm gunna let these guys grow really really REALLY tall, since they are in the back and surrounded by tall wood, with super tall plants on the other side of the tank as well.









Failed attempt at getting HC to grow on my rocks. Going to try something else, maybe bucephalandra or some sort of odd looking moss or maybe even Trident Java Fern or Needle Leaf Java fern. Anyone have any interesting hardscape plant suggestions for these stones?









More of the ludwigia patch. The tiger lotus and mermaid weed are doing pretty well over here, and the lace plants seem to be doing just fine, although somehow there bulbs end up getting uprooted every now and then...but it should look cool once everything starts growing upwards, cause right now it seems super cluttered and condensed since everything is still about a foot shorter than I'd like for this tank 









This is about a week later, maybe less.









You can see I trimed the tawian down. I guess with being more leaf than root it kept floating around. I also through in my cabomba, since it needed to be trimmed and I had no where else to put it. I kinda like it in this area in this tank though, and I think the green goes well to go against the aromatica and the lagenandra. Especially too since eventually my rose sword will grow larger and have some good color in it, and since I want to get an aflame sword or a blood vomit or something akin to those around this part of the tank as well. A little green is always a nice thing 









Said Rose Sword. Seems to be growing slowly but doing okay. I'm expecting this to get better with co2.









I threw the R. Bangladesh behind my lefternmost driftwood.....I figure it can grow as tall as it wants there. Also, will make it easier to trim since the bottom of the stems will be hidden, so I can cut and let it stem out as much as I want to without it looking weird.









Blyxa looks a bit more disheveled but its adjusting to my tank and I finally just got it to stay down, as said before. I threw in the Wistera because I had it laying around, but I'm thinking this will be replaced with P. helferi at some point in the future. Whether I let that grow a bit taller or I make it stay short remains to be seen, I'm fine with whichever one it wants to do.









Closer pic of the thing that needs an ID









My senegalensis. I hope it does well now that my co2 is more or less in order. Very pretty plant and I will let this get tall too.









My glandulousa is kinda small for right now, but this is for sure allowed to reach the very top of my tank. If I got make this into 15" tall stems, I'd be a very happy planter 









Even if its green, Mermaid weed is still very pretty. Why don't we see this plant around more?









Yao Yai like to grow and grow for me....gotta trim it to keep it straight and make it look normal with the rest of these stems lol









R. rotoundifolia. Its going good, should probably trim it to fill it in more, that or see where its sideshoots decide to go and then give it a buzz. It looks nice in the middle here, adds some more green but has enough color to transition between all the reds on the sides.









Gotta love those pearl gouramis. All 6 are doing fine, can't wait for the smaller ones to catch up in size too.









Clearer Angel








Clearer Plants

Both the angels and the plants here are doing well. Gotta get 3 more of these angels if I can, they are really pretty looking things. Going to be AMAZING once they grow to the size my old golds where. My H. corymbosa is also doing fine.









Really hard to get pics of these guys, but I like this one 









So, this is the most recent batch of pics now. I dosed my tank with GH booster right before taking these pics...and it just so happened that the dry salt landed on my bichirs head.....Charlie Sheen bichir lol









Last FTS for now. This tank really is looking legitimate now.









All is doing nicely here.









Really liking my H corymbosa. Can't wait for it to grow taller cause its already getting some reds in it.









My Rubin hiding behind my Banana. The rubin is getting bigger slowly but surely. It shares this space with my H. 'Brown' that will hopefully start doing better soon.









Fish and Blyxa.

















Because everyone LOVES these angels it seems 









Pinnatifidia is looking alright, as is the rest.









Things seem to be getting taller, just a wee bit taller.









Pic sucks, but this is the diffuser I am using. Not quiet working 100%, but thats either due to mineral oil getting to it, or a leak with my check valves. I've got new check valves I need to put in, so it should help a tad. Some co2 is coming out though, so that's always good.









Less sucky pic. Hopefully the Ludwigia species will do well with the co2 right there ontop of them.









Hey, my moss is starting to grow over the mesh  Hopefully soon it will grow over all of the wood too

Whelp, that's all I have for now. Can't wait to see this when I go home in about a week, see how things have begun to grow. Man, this tank is going to be fun, I would have never thought I'd be doing something like this 6 years ago when I started this tank and was just concerned with monster fish. Now, I can have monster fish AND monster plants 

We need more monster plants around here I think lol. And I'm going to make this tank a jungle, a very tall, dense, jungle. I feel that is a nice thing to do with large fish, since small fish would get lost in the tangle and large fish would make a tank filled with short and small plants just look odd (Though I still wanna Iwagumi with an arrowana one day )


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'm kinda excited to see what this tank looks like once I get back home. I have atomic check valves from gla that I want to put into my co2 lines, and I probably have some replanting to take care of and some root tabs to place, but I'm excited for this.

I still wanna get more angels and another pair of similar sized cichlids, plus maybe an oddball fish, a bristlenose pleco, and if I wanted to blow money, attempt to get a school of larger bodied tetras (congo or black skirt sized) or larger bodied livebearer/rainbow (rainbows can get a good size but cost a ton at the proper sizes...and livebearers would be fantastic if only I could get some big swordtails or mollies) and then a few more plants (I miss crinum and Aflame).


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

HOLY ALGAE BATMAN

Yah, came home and my tank needs to be cleaned in a very bad way. So much algae, its kinda scary. Or diatoms....or both....idk. Its odd too because my drop checker is green....so not sure if its co2 or what. I think I need to cut the lights back a bit though regardless. I'll take a before and after pic, although I can already tell that there were some plants that just did not do well for me.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I've been thinking....about a few things actually. I only have 2 angles now, and idk if I should leave them be or if I should add 4 more of the same type....because I know that 6 fully grown angels, along with the rest of these fish, would be a bit much, but I would really like a pair to get going. Not really sure how to determine if the two I have are a pair or anything though.

As far as plants go, I need more of a few things, but mostly everything is doing well. I wonder about my foreground though...glosso seems to not like me, and I get the feeling that s. repens and ug would also be difficult to get going properly. But I wonder...maybe I can carpet the bottom with moss? or would that be more trouble than it is worth?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yay, new pics. Tank looks messy (when doesn't it?) My blyxa sorta decided that it stopped liking me, so I'm going to need more to try that out again. My anubias seem to be happy with me though, which is good. As do my mermaid weeds and my various anubias and rotala. H. Brown is looking a little worse for wear though, alongside my Rubin Sword. But those should recover in time. My co2 isn't exactly pouring out atm either, but I think that's because I need to re-do my needle valve (not enough teflon tape), but I'll get to that at another time I guess, since there is some co2 going through. I also lowered my lighting schedule to accommodate for that.









Angel, I didn't need you in this pic D: lol. No, but really, you can see that my rose sword is growing every so slightly, but not by leaps and bounds. Honestly, I think my swords grow slower than my anubias . Then again, the roots on this guy suck for some reason, no idea why. I added some crypts from my 10 gallon as well, just cause my 10 was getting cluttered. For this tank, I plan on replacing these crypts with some grown out Green Gecko and some other Wendtii varieties, and also want to get some nurrii and other rare crypts going on as well. My aromatica is doing fine, and the cabomba is taking of super well. Not sure if I want to keep it though, or if I will replace with something else in time. Maybe get some e. vesuvius or some other taller grassy like thing to be behind the Lagenandra. I'll see as time goes by.









This plant gets all of my love. Its growing very well for me, and even though the bottoms are leggy from older leafs not doing well, they are sending out new shoots from the bottom so those should fill everything in nicely. Plus, this will shade my anubias well and look super cool once it really gets to the top of my tank.









My Japan Red, where did you go? D: Yah, tbh idk what happened here but what I have still planted seems to be growing and doing okay. I gotta get some more red ones though, these were also bought as Japan Red so maybe its just taking a bit to get going. I also decided that, down the line, the wallichi in front of this will be replaced with vietnam.









I will probably replace this with R. Sunset down the line (cause I wanna have sunset in one of my tanks somewhere, and this seems to be the best place to try it out). That or I might have both, who knows? I know this is doing well though, and based upon the growth, I'm starting to wonder if this could carpet the way that goias can be used as a carpet. Cause I certainly wouldn't mind having a carpet of this, especially since it seems to be growing more horizontally than anything.









Yah, I'll take care of that BBA eventually. But atm its not on anything other than wood and plastic, so its not that terrible. Anubias is doing fine and my ludwigia collection+yao yai seems to be going strong as well. My cuba is starting to take off, I added some Atlantis from my 10 into here, my pantanal is taking off rather well too, my tiger lotus is more green than red but w/e it works, and my mermaid weed is getting super thing leafs too....now for those to turn a nice red will be awesome  Oddly though, the only thing that seems to be struggling a bit is my glandulousa.....but Rubin and everything else is doing fine so (shrug)









Anubias and OMG BABY LAGENANDRA. That thing grows faster than I expected. I only have this here temporarily, just until it gets a bit bigger and the weather gets warmer. Then I want to sell it to someone, since this stuff needs to get spread around the forums like now.









Parva is parva. Maybe it will fill in more once the co2 gets better....but I doubt it will do much. Still, looks pretty and I like it a lot.









Minimal co2, but my ludwigia are also probably hogging whatever they can get as well. Can't wait for my pantanal and cuba to get really tall and big and bushy. And for my senegalensis to grow up more, cause the colors and patterns on that plant are awesome.









Most of these bubbles are from water change, not co2 or pearling. Oh well.









Because I really like my rainbow cichlids.









I only have two angels now....but I'd love it if they were a pair because I really only want a pair...even if offspring can't survive in this tank.









Still, they are hard to get good pics of.









Gotcha









Would be nice if they were a pair.









Some people on another forum thought this was just a silver. I am here to tell you that this is not just a silver, no lighting effects or editing here (I don't even know how to do fancy stuff like that)









I need to get a full body shot of this guy. He loves where all the ludwigia are though, and he should love it even more when they are taller and he can be under all the leafs.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

plants are looking better!!
Fish are beautiful, i also enjoy the angels. ur actualyl the reason i picked up a tiny little black veil angel this past tuesday roud:

also: i'll have plenty of blyxa soon if u need some to try out again


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> plants are looking better!!
> Fish are beautiful, i also enjoy the angels. ur actualyl the reason i picked up a tiny little black veil angel this past tuesday roud:
> 
> also: i'll have plenty of blyxa soon if u need some to try out again


I feel accomplished, I influenced someone on the Internet to do a thing in real life 

And sure, lemme know. I tend to see this tank only on an every other weekend base (parents do the rest while in at school...I mean dosing isn't that hard once you're told what to do, neither are water changes...don't think they'd understand how to plant things in certain Places though lol)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I should get some more pics of this 2morrow, and I'll hopefully have them on here by the end of the week (would be sooner but I have a big test coming up so that takes a bit of precedence).

Tank seems to be doing well, one thing though is that I can't get the bubble count to get as high as I should. I think I need to take off the needle valve and put it back on again, but the way the manifold is set up I wouldn't be able to do that without removing the whole manifold from the regulator, then reattaching the needle valve....then reattaching the manifold to the regulator........

Maybe I'll do that over spring break or something, but for now its good enough I feel.
Need to trim some plants too, others need to grow in more before I need to touch them with the scissor as well. Gunna try and get some more plants that I don't have over break as well. And maybe finally sell a thing or two


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the patterning on those angelfish and the plants are really looking good too!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I will update this later on. I took a set of pics a while ago but seems kinda silly to post them now.

Gunna try and get some more plants and a last few fish next week as well (I'll be having spring break so I'll actually be home with the tanks)

Been busy with school and such, as I will be for a long long time I guess


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Update without pictures.

I discovered today that my parents apparently cannot spot uneaten fish food when it is left all over the tank.....fish have a bad case of cloudy eye and algae has run rampant. Plants are struggling since they were covered with diatoms and the like but they will bounce back in time. Same with the fish. Nothing worth looking at though.

I had to talk to my folks though about if this tank is too much for them, because with the amount of uneaten food I saw in there that looked as if it'd been in there for over a week, I straight up told them that if they can't take better care of the fish and plants in this tank that we should just tear the whole thing down, because I've been getting sick of having to do 8 hours of work every time I come see this tank >_>

I might sound like I'm being needy/bitchy here, but I know my parents actually like having the tanks around, and they did not want to sell and take down everything and intend on keeping it. So I think we reached an agreement about how to better handle this tank...I have a neighbor that cleans aquariums professionally, so my parents suggested that they would just pay him to take a look at the tank once every other week (still doing water changes themselves once a week and dosing and all that) so that algae and all that does not take over. Although I'm in charge of the tank when I'm around (I prefer it that way anyways).

Also, I'm going to re-do this little 10 gallon quarantine I have so that I can use it to quarantine plants. I'll include that tank in this journal and will be working on it throughout this week, I have 2 t8's on it for now, no co2 (I don't need it to be a super growth tank or anything like that), and will dirt it and all that. Maybe even get a few small inverts going in there just cause I have 2 sponge filters in the thing as it is, so why not? If I ever felt inclined, I could run co2 into it, but I kinda want to avoid that since, I don't feel like getting another bubble counter and such.

I might be getting some more plants into this tank while I'm home for break, and for the love of aquaria I'm hoping to find a pair of bristle nose plecos or something to help with algae/detrius/be awesome since I like plecos as is anyways. I also want to see if I can get snails back in this tank, even if its just MTS and ramshorns.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Look into ghost shrimp.. u can buy hundreds for a few bux, big enough not to be eaten instantly and will give u piece of mind on detritus for a few weeks. 
Eventually, they will get eaten but they are cheap, do a decent job, and provide a tasty snack


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

That might be a quick fix, but between the cichlids and bichirs you really think they'd last more than a day or two?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

They are amano sized.. so 30-40 of them would last a few weeks id think. 5 last a week in mine.. and there are plenty of predators at mid and low levels of the tank that try and pick their eyes out


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'll take pics tomorrow, but I set up a small 10 gallon with medium light and a soil/sand substrate so that any stem plants that get uprooted can be planted there and NOT destroyed by my korelia 

Easier this way since I think my parents would have an easier time planting uprooted stems in a 10 as opposed to a 75.

I discovered that the tank had a MASSIVE ammonia outbreak and diatoms everywhere...so my parents must have been over feeding/not paying attention to waste while doing water changes, so I had a talk with them about getting that taken care of because I'm slightly getting frustrated with this tank and the fact they aren't taking care of it the way they said they should. Told them that if they didn't want to do this that I could just sell everything...which they didn't want me to do so we'll see how this all plays out.

I'm happy for their help but if they are going to help then the least I can ask for is that they keep everything alive and healthy, or at least the fish >.> I only have 1 angel left, which makes me very very sad, so I'll have to either find them in the same lfs again (not holding breath) or just order them from somewhere (I believe they are Pinnoy Zebras).


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

This tank is not doing super well, due to various circumstances, so for now I won't be updating this thread...although I will start up a new one now that I know what I'm doing more or less.

I just got a better co2 diffuser and that should fix my problems, then I just need some more fish and a boatload of plants. Look out for this in the future, because I'm too stubborn to give up the idea of monster fish in a planted tank (or as monster as I have anyways lol)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

This tank is getting more plants and better care the moment I get back home for the summer.

And maybe a few more fish, preferably a pair of nice sized bristlenose plecos and maybe an oddball sort of fish, and another cichlid pair....and more angels, because angels are awesome regardless.

But definitely more plants and better care. Especially now that co2 is up to speed.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Tank looks great, big fan of those Angels. They will really look awesome @ adult size. I wouldn't have thought they were from a LFS. They look pretty exotic.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Sadly I lost the angels 

And a lot of the plants...like a lot a lot.

I shall be pressing forward soon though, new angels and plants and other fish as well.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

why were they lost??
im sorry to hear that!!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

sorry to hear


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

sorry to hear about your angels. using probiotics could also help with the detris buildup.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> sorry to hear about your angels. using probiotics could also help with the detris buildup.


What's probiotics?

And idk why I lost the angels...I wasn't home for a month when it happened and my parents apparently didn't even notice (either they got really sick and the bichir ate them, or they died and the bichir ate them....either way the bodies were eaten) I'm going to get new ones at some point over the summer, but I am annoyed about it, and the tank in general. BUT I WON'T GIVE UP. I'm doing a major re-scape over the summer (well....I say that cause I'm going to clean off all the wood and re-do it....but I feel like I'm going to do my hardscape relatively similar to how I've been doing it....)


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

HybridHerp said:


> I discovered today that my parents apparently cannot spot uneaten fish food when it is left all over the tank. I straight up told them that if they can't take better care of the fish and plants in this tank that we should just tear the whole thing down, because I've been getting sick of having to do 8 hours of work every time I come see this tank >_>


Reminds me of what I came home to when the automatic feeder dumped its contents. Obviously their eyesight is not very good. Why not just tell them to just feed the fish 1x a week and mark it on a calendar. Just feed them good frozen or live food 2 weeks before going off. That is what I do when I go off for a week.


----------

